# Anybody tried homeopathy?



## lucimomster (May 7, 2002)

I'm just starting to learn about homeopathy and beginning to use it for alot of different things.

I'm posting here because of the "exhausted cosleeper" thread reminded me ... but I wanted to get a wider audience and maybe more interaction!

We're cosleeping: DH, me, 31mo #1 son, 11 mo #2 son. My toddler is ... well, he's 2! And one of his current personality traits is "I want it MY way and I want it NOW!" And one of the things he wants, usually, is Mamamilk. Now, from this boob (not the other one!), and regardless of whether his little bro needs it now or not, regardless of the fact that he'd almost completely nightweaned while I was pg with #2. In fact, since #2 son was born, #1 has been on something of a food strike (as opposed to nursing strike) -- he wants Mamamilk and almost no solid foods. *sigh* And he consistently wakes me more often than his baby brother.

Anyway, apparently this is something that homeopathy can help with. So we're working on it, and I think it's working. Not immediate and complete results, but definite improvement. Especially if I can remember to keep giving him his "constitutional" dose 2x a day ... and I'm bad about being consistent with that sort of thing.
Homeopathy, in general, I find fascinating, and some remedies especially worthwhile. I will never let us run out of homeopathic arnica and arnica salve, for example. And chamomilla has had a profound impact on my boys when they're teething. And the twin PPD remedies, sepia and pulsatilla, have saved MY butt more often than I'd like to admit.

But I'm wondering about you other MotheringDotCommune Mamas ... how many of you use it? What remedies/situations do you like best?

TIA,

Luci


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

I've used homeopathics for years now, like you would never be without arnica, camomilla, nux vomica, and a host of others. I think it's interesting because if anyone doubts whether or not it works, use it on your children. They don't know what they are getting, in fact might think it's a treat cause it doesn't taste bad, and their symptoms improve. I found your tandem nursing situation sounded familiar to mine. My older son wanted to nurse much more than he did before his baby brother was born. We just rolled w/it and things went back to "normal"







Whatever that is!


----------



## lucimomster (May 7, 2002)

#1 son was sick with the flu all last week, and finally I got him back into daycare yesterday ... and of course, by the end of the day, #2 son started running a fever.

*sigh*

I tried several doses of Belladonna (which worked pretty quickly w/#1 last week), but it didn't seem to take care of anything ... so I finally broke down about 2 a.m. and gave him Motrin. I suppose it's possible that the Belladonna was holding off/slowing down the worst of the fever (it was 102 when I gave him Motrin, higher than it had been earlier), but I'm not sure.

BOTH boys wanted to nurse repeatedly overnight. Maybe it was too soon for #1 to go back. In any case, we're all gonna lay low today. As of this moment, I've got swollen glands, myself ... I'm hoping this day isn't gonna get ugly. (Pray for us, send us white light or something!)

Now I'm going back to bed.

L


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

I feel for you! I have also resorted to Motrin for night-time because of needing sleep (all of us). It's funny b/c my children have no problem taking homeopathic remedies but if I try to give them Motrin or Tylenol, forget it! They hate it. The last time we went through this we just did remedy and it was gone by the next day. For us, the key is definately giving doses every 15 min. until symptoms improve. What I love about homeopathic is that you can even drop a couple of tablets in thier mouths when they're sleeping. Hang in there, hope everyone feels better soon.


----------



## lucimomster (May 7, 2002)

Wow, every 15 minutes, huh?

Our homeopath isn't nearly as clear giving me instructions as I'd like ... frustrating!

#2 son is doing really well today, remarkably. I've been giving him belladonna every hour or so, really whenever I notice that he seems to be somewhat feverish or uncomfortable. He had a spell just before naptime when he was really uncomfortable ... but since he's preverbal, it's really hard to figure out exactly what the problem is.









#1 son has been a real pain in the butt all day. *sigh* And he's verbal, but when he's crabby, all he does is whine, refusing to "use his words." REALLY testing my patience, and frankly, my decision to be a nonspanking parent. I think the only reason I've been able to keep reason about me is that I KNOW if I spanked him in my frustration, that would not help him communicate more clearly, and it would certainly communicate things about me that I don't want.

Now that I've checked my messages, I'd best get back into the fray again.
Thanks again for your words and kindness.

L


----------



## Chantelle691 (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm learning so much about homeopathy, but still so much to learn! No homeopaths anywhere around me, unfortunately, sigh, so I've got some books and I do research on the internet.

What do you consider the essential tools to have in the home? I currently am using Alpha CF for my 19 mo old when she has a cold. I've got belladonna in case of her chronic ear infections. What else should I have?

And WHAT helps with weaning/nightweaning? (just for the future)

Thanks!
Chantelle

Mama to Delaney Kathleen 6/9/01


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

It's too bad you don't have any homeopaths in your area. I think it's a shame that all sorts of docs can't work together. My doc is open to all different kinds of treatments. I respect that so much. I have a book called "Your Vital Child" by Mark and Angela Stengler that covers all different kinds of natural remedies (Dr. Sears does the forward on the book). Herbs, Homeopathy, vitamins/minerals, phytochemicals, aromatherapy, hydrotherapy, massage, accupressure are all covered. It's main focus is not only treating symptoms but finding the real cause, treating the whole person...I think every family discovers things they can't live without. We have various remedies for fever, stomach aches, diarrhea, injuries, colds/flu... We are never w/out chamomilla, belledona, arnica, nux vomica, arsenicum album, ipecacuanha. These are the ones we use most often. Also children's echinacea for their immune system. My kids get chiropractic adjustments every few months. In my opinion, that is really important for anybody's well being. I'll shut up now!


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

we use a balanced mix of homeopathy and herbs. we just got through that cough-y cold-y thing thats going around with Natura Bio remedies and herbal expectorants (eldertussin is excellent for coughs). my absolute favorite and most indespensible remedy of choice would be Boiron - oscillococcinum. by far it has saved us from countless colds and flus! i tend to let a fever run it's course but nighttime fevers can be so hard , for baby and mama .

aromatherapy is also included in our medicine box.

i keep Wally's Ear Oil on hand for earaches - smells awful but does the job. it's a mixture of essential oils that go directly in the ear.


----------



## bluevervain (Apr 16, 2002)

i'm a huge believer in homeopathy. I use it for myself and for the babe and am very happy with it. I have a homeopathy kit from standard labs/hylands that has many of the common remedies in it...it was an investment ($70) but completely worth it. I also like Oscillococcinum and the topical treatments from Boricke and Taffell.

I use herbs too (have for years)...I like Eclectic Institues' Ear Oil for earaches/infections...really fantastic.

Thanks for the reminder about sepia and PPD.

warmly,
Christina


----------



## lucimomster (May 7, 2002)

Keep it coming!

I've signed up for a "family homeopathic basics" class that will start the beginning of February, so hopefully things will start "clicking." But in the meantime, I'm really glad to know there are other mamas here who I can ask stuff!

Thanks!

Luci


----------



## Isle of Madeline (Jan 5, 2003)

Don't forget your pets! We use homeopathy on our cats, and it works great. (We use it on the humans, too.) We have a book that describes dog and cat symptoms and suggests different homeopathic remedies. We also use Bach's Rescue Remedy (for us and the cats) in liquid and creme for about everything, as the first treatment (while we are trying to figure what homeopathic to use).


----------



## chiedza (Nov 8, 2002)

How old were your babes when you started using homeopathy with them? My 6.5 mo-old DS has a cold and I've been trying to give him some Allim cepa this week, but he just spits out the pellets and/or gags. How can I help him keep them down?

Also, when/how can you give echinacea? I looked at some in the infants section at whole foods and it said for kids over a year, I think.


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

I started giving my sons homeopathics at 3 mos. when they started teething. I would use a medicine dropper a little pure water and dissolve the tablets in it. Put it between the cheek and gums, that might help w/child spitting it out.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

the tablet(s) only need to be under the tongue for 15 seconds - they don't need to dissolve completely. I think a tincture might be easier to use with a baby, tho. To get some more indepth advice about using homeopathy with an infant, i'd schedule an appointment with a homeopath, if there's one in you area. they can give you an idea of what works to reassure you that it's all good. Mine does work with people over email, so I'm sure there are others out there, as well.

cheers,

Lori

(lay-homeopath in training, putting in my time til i can get to the university)


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

whew hoo! hoping you ladies can offer some (more) advice.

is there anything i can offer for pink eye?? i'm getting over it, and now my son has it







i'm doing the BM in the eye, but if there is anything else, i'd love to give it a try. i think i'm going to pick up some eyebright tomorrow as well.

i also have a wicked ear infection. i'm putting garlic oil in there, but would love to fix it yesterday. any suggestions??

tia
amy


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

In the mean time, use a hot compress on the eye - tough for a toddler, but it might make it feel better, too. Soak a washcloth in water as hot as you can stand it, and hold it against the eye as long as possible or until the cloth gets cold. Do this as often as you like, at least 2 times a day. You might get him to hold the cloth on his eye if you tell him it'll make it feel better - but I'm not sure how that goes over with your family









Be careful not to infect the other eye with the cloth (or hands, wash hands frequently), if it's not already, but still try to keep them sepearte - I think you can reinfect one eye from the other, makes a viscious cycle.

The hot compress will help draw out the infection and help the healing.

Garlic is antibiotic, so that would help. Tablets or raw cloves, if you can stand it.

I'm sure there's more, that's off the top of my head.


----------



## Isle of Madeline (Jan 5, 2003)

We have had success with eyebright and echinacea w/ goldenseal for conjunctivitis (and other eye infections). We steeped 1 teaspoon of dry eyebright in 1 pint of hot water for 10 minutes. When the tea was cool, moisten a thin cotton cloth with the warm tea and place it over your child's eyes for 15 minutes, if possible. If sitting still for that long is impossible, wipe the eye several times a day with the tea. Be sure to pour the tea into a separate container to soak the compresses so as to not contaminate the original batch. According to a book I have, the warm eyebright compress will help to increase the blood flow to the eye and wash discharge away. The echinacea and goldenseal stimulate the immune system and fight viral infections and bacteria.


----------



## TraceyMc (Apr 11, 2002)

Euphrasia works really well for pink eye(conjuctivitis). I know you will think this one is crazy-but this came from my naturopath and it worked in less than 24 hrs. Boric acid powder-1 pint water to 1 tbsp boric acid. You have to boil the water first and let it cool down. Use with an eye cup or pour solution on a wash cloth. We have used it twice and it worked perfectly!
A really great book is "Your Vital Child" it lists all the homeopathic remedies, aromatherapy, accupressure points, and herbs for all kinds of ailments-alphabetically listed. I have used it loads of times.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

boric acid! how bizarre! i just did some reading on pinkeye and boric acid and found lots of recipes almost identical to yours!

where does one purchase boric acid? is it available at the grocery store? and where in the store would it be?

i'm going to make an eyebright infusion tomorrow as well. and i'm going to continue my garlic lemonade drinking.

will Aidan get the benefits of my eating garlic via my breastmilk?? am i immune to this round of pinkeye since i just got over it, or can i get it again (and again)?

thanks SO much!
amy


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

boric acid should be with the phramceuticals.

i think it's very contageous, so wash your hands lots and don't touch your eyes and such. don't know if the benefits of garlic will be transmitted in breastmilk. don't know how else to get it to the little guy, sorry.

best wishes


----------



## TraceyMc (Apr 11, 2002)

I found boric acid at the drug store-CVS or Rite Aid-
Yes it is very contagious-and you can be reinfected-so wash hands a lot and bedding too.
Good Luck!


----------



## lucimomster (May 7, 2002)

During a recent serial bout of headcolds/stomach flu, my two sons and I cycled seemingly endlessly around each other. I read online (here?) about eating a whole clove of garlic to stave off illness, so I tried it. (Note: chew and swallow quickly!) My now-verbal 2 1/2 year old reported that my milk DID taste different, and he really liked the taste. I'm hoping/assuming that some of the antimicrobial properties of the garlic passed through, too!

Good luck with the eye stuff!

L


----------

